# Wyogoobs Fault



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

I read Wyogoobs thread on sausage. It looked so good I thought I would try some. Pulled out the grinder and ground up 18 pounds of Antelope and 7 pounds of pork sausage.Added a bag of Colosimos breakfast sausage seasoning. It tastes great. I used the plate I grind my venison burger through. I will buy a larger hole plate for next batch.

Not being satisfied with patty sausage, on the internet I got and the big brown Santa sleigh dropped off a 5lb vertical stuffer yesterday. This morning i ground up 9 lbs of Antelope and 3 pounds of pork fat, mixed in a half a bag of Colosimos Bratwurst seasoning. Broke out the new stuffer and did they turn out great.








Thanks Wyogoob I hope to try more types soon


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Try their (colosimo) Tuscan seasoning!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now we're talkin'.

Those pre-mix spice thingies are the best.

Keep yer meat frosty man. :grin:


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Where do you get the pig fat? I made some salami ( one of the premixed seasonings that didn't call for a casing) and the flavor is great but its a bit dry. I'm assuming that is because it doesn't have any fat in it. I cased it anyway and cooked it at 200 degrees until the internal temp was 160. The instructions call for 300 degrees for an hour. That seemed to be to hot, but this is my first time making sausage links. I bought some cabelas collagen casing and learned that you have to twist the links as you stuff.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

elkmule123 said:


> Where do you get the pig fat?


Grocery stores will sometimes have it in the meat section. That's where I get mine. I go to macey's though cause Smith's charges something like 2.50/pound. FOR FAT???? You can also save all the trimmings off of any pork you buy for the year. I've done that too recently. We don't eat a ton of pork but it ends up being a few pounds per year.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'll have to check out Macey's. About the only time we eat pork is either bacon or once in a while when I feel like making pork chop calzones. 


D'oh might have to make some.:grin:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

elkmule123 said:


> About the only time we eat pork is either bacon or once in a while when I feel like making pork chop calzones.


On that note, I've also ground bacon into my fresh sausage when I've been in a pinch for some fat. It works but seems like a waste since you can't really taste the bacon that much. You can also find uncured pork belly at some Asian food stores. According to thecaloriecounter.com, pork belly is usually about 50% fat. http://www.thecaloriecounter.com/Foods/1000/10005/Food.aspx


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Huh, I would have thought the bacon flavor would have stood out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## lifes short (Sep 11, 2013)

Pork Fat alone costs more than buying Boneless Butts. You can get them for a pretty good price around town


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

elkmule123 said:


> Huh, I would have thought the bacon flavor would have stood out. Thanks for the info.


You can definitely taste the bacon, just not as much as you might think you would, and it's definitely not enough to justify spending the $4.00/pound or whatever bacon is right now.


----------

